

Computer Scientists Are Astir After Baidu Team Is Barred from A.I. Competition - cnbuff410
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/06/04/technology/computer-scientists-are-astir-after-baidu-team-is-barred-from-ai-competition.html?_r=0

======
jorgecastillo
>after organizers discovered that the Baidu scientists broke the contest’s
rules.

------
th3iedkid
something weird happened , loading the url asked me to download a file f.txt ?

